# Beethoven op.101



## Kuntster (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok so, 
I've probably listened to this piece about 200 times. I know the score inside and out. 

What makes sense with the form? 

Has anyone else ever came to this conclusion?


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Beethoven's late sonatas are a pleasure and wonder so high, it's hard to express with the limitation of language.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm sure most folks here have already heard these Andras Schiff lectures on the sonatas, but if not, here is a link to them.

http://music.guardian.co.uk/classical/page/0,,1943867,00.html

I don't honestly remember what he has to say about the Sonata No. 28, but it's all fantastic. This one and the last three just about had me in tears after I got a better understanding of what is going on within them. I need to listen to the whole series again soon.


----------

